# Omelet Fattie with Qview



## smokey mo (Jun 13, 2010)

So I had some yellow pepper, onion, mushroom, cheese and eggs.  Bought a chub of Jimmy Dean.  Must be time for a Fattie. 

I put A LOT of cheese in this.  It was difficult to roll it up.  Did I mention a LOT OF CHEESE?  I am just not sure where it went.  The peppers ate it me thinks.

Got a nice lattice with the bacon.  Used the tail end of the rest of the days heat to finish this bad boy off.  Breakfast for the Deacons at church tomorrow.

http://s875.photobucket.com/albums/ab313/morganrt5/The big smoke/?action=view&current=6aa938ec.jpg

I think I need to make a Fattie Piston.  It would make this much more simple.  I was able to get it in the center this time and actually close the ends.

Here it is cut to see the goodness inside.  Can you find the cheese.  It was like 2.5 cups of fine mixed blend.  POOF! gone.

http://s875.photobucket.com/albums/ab313/morganrt5/The big smoke/?action=view&current=601229ca.jpg

 Oh well it tasted good.

Thanks for stopping by! God Bless you all.

Mo


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 13, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmm I love a good fattie!  I've never tried goin for the center stuffing, I go with the pinwheel method where its layered across the whole thing before you roll it up but I'll have to try it this way next time for sure.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 13, 2010)

Make up a lil' country gravy to go over that hunk of delicious meat and I think I'd be set for the day! Nice work!


----------



## rdknb (Jun 13, 2010)

nice looking fattie and I agree on the gravy mmmmmm


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 13, 2010)

Great fattie Mo !!! I used to have the same problem with the cheese..Now i only use the string cheese, seems to hold together better without turning to juice...


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 13, 2010)

That looks real good. I agree, some Country Gravy would put that over the top!! Great job.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 13, 2010)

You have made a really nice looking fattie there Mo. I'm glad you made yourself an fattie piston too.


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 13, 2010)

So i got up early for Church today.  Bowl of granola (to offset yesterdays meat consumption) then toasted some bread, warmed a slice of fattie on the griddle added more cheese and topped with mango peach salsa.  Hot cup of jo for the Mo and was very satisfied.  MMM MMM good.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, that looks great! I still haven't done one of these babies yet, maybe I should give it a try! Thanks for sharing, love the center stuffing method.


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2010)

Haven't met a fatty I didn't like yet. Your double cheese fatty rocks.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 13, 2010)

Did you cook the eggs before, or While the whole thing was cooking?  That sure looks awsome.  I keep meaning to make a breakfast fattie.  I made quite a few beef fatties, and one ground turkey breast fattie.  I like making them because I love making the weaves with the bacon.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like you nailed it to me


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 14, 2010)

I have to tell you I am a pretty boring person.  I have enjoyed myself very much and lived with no real regrets.  Not being the type that experimented as a youth I failed in the vernacular from my more 'daring' friends.  After giving a very good buddy of mine his first 'fattie' he asked me what it was so I just told him that 'while I was smoking the ribs yesterday i felt like I should smoke a 'fattie''.  When he stopped laughing and was able to catch his breath I inquired as to the reason for his 'episode', he then proceeded to tell me about smoking the 'fatties' of his youth and it was easier than rolling a turkey.  Ok, you can all stop giggling now.  I feel like the 40year old nerd that my kids know me to be.  Maybe that why the Pastor wasn't interested having any.  Live and learn.  ;)


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 14, 2010)

sad thing is your pastor knew the other fattie LOL


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, he knows 'of' them he grew up in L.A.  I don't want to paint him in a bad light.  He is a great guy, but still human.


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 15, 2010)

aren't we all LOL


----------

